# Orlando trading with Houston including Melo???



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I hate to start another unsubstantiated rumor, but saw this on another board (via Hoopsworld)



> Zee in Sugar Land,TX:
> With the Rockets trading for Courtney Lee, there is speculation that this trade happened so we can set up for a bigger trade. Any idea who they have in mind? Do we pull off something BIG?
> Bill Ingram:
> 
> *It's not speculation, Zee, Daryl Morey said as much in so many words.* They don't know what that deal will be yet, but they're letting everyone know they're still open for business. Orlando would LOVE to have Lee back . . .





> MagicFan in Lakenheath,UK:
> You mentioned alot between the Orlando and Houston. Has there been talk or rumors from what you been hearing?
> Bill Ingram:
> 
> Make sure you read the NBA AT 2 today. )





> Rocket Fan 1992 in Providence, Rhode Island:
> While Carmelo is a better player he seems like he wants NYK, why would HOU take that risk when Rashard is a good fit and has yrs left on his contract?
> Bill Ingram:
> Ok two more snuck in . . .I'd prefer Rashard, no question, but Morey always goes after the big names first . . .


Is Houston after Lewis? Could 3-way between Houston, Denver, and Orlando be a possibility??


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

"make sure you read the NBA at 2 today"

what does that mean?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I read your post four times, and yeah that's an unsubstantiated rumor. sorry blu


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The 'NBA @ 2' was posted on Hoopsworld yesterday and proved to be unsubstantiated. 



> The biggest name at the trade deadline next February will no doubt be Denver's Carmelo Anthony, as every sign is pointing to his pending departure from Denver. As such, Anthony will be Houston's target. The Rockets always make a play for the biggest name out there, nearly acquiring Amar'e Stoudemire at last year's deadline, and making a big push for Chris Bosh this summer. There's no question the Rockets will target Anthony come February. They can offer the Nuggets ending contracts and young pieces to help them jump start the rebuilding effort that will ensue if Anthony (and, potentially, Chauncey Billups) walk away next summer.
> 
> The Rockets will make a push for Anthony, but with him telling anyone who will listen that he wants to play in New York, the smarter move might be to talk to the Magic.
> 
> ...


It's just one mans speculation basically, but the fact remains that Lewis could be an attractive piece to Houston, who has claimed that they may be involved in a bigger deal down the line. I'm not holding my breath for anything relating to the Magic, but it will be interesting to see what happens. Seems like Lewis and Melo are 2 guys at the top of their list, and are both probably obtainable for the right price.


----------

